# Millet?



## soul_wing (Aug 19, 2011)

hello everyone,

I bought some Millet today for my little boy (he is a white dove) and how would I feed it to him? Whould i put it in his food dish?  The Millet is still in the plant-like form and not tons of tiny seeds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's best to hang it from the cage like you would for a parakeet so he can pick off the seeds himself  It'll make it easier to pull them off than if it was sitting in the dish.


----------



## soul_wing (Aug 19, 2011)

okay thank you


----------



## Byrdman (Jul 3, 2012)

you can always train him to feed from he dish too, it'll be easier for him


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Millet*

You should hang the millet inside the cage. It will make it much easier on the bird.


----------

